# Berets for Air and Sea cadets?



## FutureInfantryOficer (27 Apr 2011)

I find that berets look better with combats instead of the Tilly hat especially in camps. Should berets be issued to Air and Sea cadets in camps which combats are issued at and/or in their home corps/squadrons? Why or Why not?


----------



## Strike (27 Apr 2011)

I have a question for you:

Why do you have such a love-on for berets?

As for having them wear them - no. One of the reasons the organization stepped away from them was to help protect the cadets from the effects of the sun.  It started with ball caps and then morphed to the floppy hats.


----------



## FutureInfantryOficer (27 Apr 2011)

Im kinda tired of wearing a wedge though I really want to stay in air cadets and get my pilot license or even if im lucky a parachutist wings.


----------



## Rheostatic (27 Apr 2011)

You should get yourself a white beret. Word is they're pretty sharp-looking.


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> You should get yourself a white beret. Word is they're pretty sharp-looking.



They reflect sunlight too.

MM


----------



## Neill McKay (27 Apr 2011)

FutureInfantryOfficer said:
			
		

> I find that berets look better with combats instead of the Tilly hat especially in camps. Should berets be issued to Air and Sea cadets in camps which combats are issued at and/or in their home corps/squadrons? Why or Why not?



No.  The beret is good for holding a hat badge, but not much else.  It doesn't protect you from the sun or rain, which are more important reasons for wearing a hat.

The sea and air cadet headdresses are reflections on the heritage of both organizations.  The Tilley-type hat is a functional design for the situations in which it's worn (and, as it happens, sailors have been issued Tilley hats for wear at sea during deployments in hot climates).


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Apr 2011)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> No.  The beret is good for holding a hat badge, but not much else.  It doesn't protect you from the sun or rain, which are more important reasons for wearing a hat.
> 
> The sea and air cadet headdresses are reflections on the heritage of both organizations.  The Tilley-type hat is a functional design for the situations in which it's worn (and, as it happens, sailors have been issued Tilley hats for wear at sea during deployments in hot climates).



Hey FutureInfantryOfficer....what he said.

You ain't the CDS yet.


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2011)

Dude, I have to ask - what's the obscession with berets?  Discuss.

MM


----------



## formercadet1029 (28 Apr 2011)

When I was on Wilderness Leadership in Petawawa many moons ago, I would have traded my beret for a boonie hat any day. The practicality of wearing a beret in dead of summer in the sun all day isn't beneficial to anyone, trust me. BTW, not sure how you expect to get your jump wings if you're an air cadet??? Pretty sure that course is only offered in the army cadet program.


----------



## Neill McKay (28 Apr 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> What's with all these threads asking us to discuss things?



Well, it _is_ a discussion forum...


----------



## quadrapiper (28 Apr 2011)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> No.  The beret is good for holding a hat badge, but not much else.  It doesn't protect you from the sun or rain, which are more important reasons for wearing a hat.


It does make a great pot-holder on a field ex. Also, especially the Belgique pattern, not all that great at keeping your head warm.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Apr 2011)

The beret from Logistik Unicorp is good for keeping your right ear warm, that must be why it has all that extra wool.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2011)

quadrapiper said:
			
		

> It does make a great pot-holder on a field ex. Also, especially the Belgique pattern, not all that great at keeping your head warm.



It also comes in handy when checking the dipstick on your engine, but being as this is the Cadet forum, I guess that is one use we won't see them doing too often.


----------



## Saskboy (28 Apr 2011)

FutureInfantryOfficer said:
			
		

> Im kinda tired of wearing a wedge though I really want to stay in air cadets and get my pilot license or even if im lucky a parachutist wings.



Tell you what, if you don't like the wedge you can always leave air cadets. No one is stopping you. I'm not saying that to be mean, I'm being honest, they aren't going to bar the doors so you can't leave.  

Secondly, take it from someone who completed Power Schol in 2007, if you want to get on Power, pay attention to the important things and stop asking questions which won't serve to enhance your knowledge.  A debate on the merits of issuing air cadets berets is pointless. Use your time for something constructive, e.g. get your hands on a copy of From the Ground Up and start reading and studying.  Apply yourself at your unit and volunteer often. Those are the sort of things that will help you develop the necessary CV to convince the Air Cadet League that it's worth investing thousands of dollars in training you.  A detailed knowledge of why air cadets don't get berets won't.  

Lastly, I'm not one to take joy in crushing dreams, but as has been pointed out before, Basic Para is an army cadet course.  In my seven years as an air cadet, not once did I come across anyone from air that had para wings. I once saw an army cadet with pilot wings but that was because he transferred to army cadets after completing Power.  The only tri-service course I was ever made aware of was Introduction to Aerospace but by the time I went on that course it was air only because sea and army didn't see any practical application in having their cadets learn rudimentary orbital mechanics. What this means for you: you're going to have to decide which you want more, to have Para wings or Power wings because you won't be getting both.


----------



## gun runner (1 May 2011)

Saskboy...you took the words right outa my mouth! Thanks. Ubique.


----------



## RememberanceDay (19 Jul 2011)

When I was at camp, in the 40 degree heat in Kingston this summer, I was quite glad for my tilly. It got to the point where people were stealing them. 

On another point, white tops were to be worn if a tilly was lost. They still did almost the same job, just not quite as much protection. Wedges or berets, however, would have been God-awful. Especially for those long parades. People were falling out all over the place as it is. But when it comes to the nitty-gritty, every one wants what is most comfortable, and healthy for the cadets. 

I learnt the art of hat appreciation. Between parades, whalers and day sails, we were next to never inside. In my opinion, stick to tradition! The time-tested uniforms have been around for decades, if not centuries. Let the Army and Air keep their stuff! Stick to Tillies!


----------



## marshall sl (19 Jul 2011)

Maybe they should bring back the Pith Helmets for cadet head dress at Camp?


----------



## lethalLemon (19 Jul 2011)

2010, I was a Cadet CSM at Vernon ACSTC for the summer. We (the CSMs) wore our berets and "garrison dress" (Standard dress for all Staff Cadets in Vernon: CF Green shirt, CF green pants and combat boots with pants bloused and rank brassard on right arm - this order of dress didn't exist and I tried to get that changed as a C/CSM... but the Camp RSM and DSM [both RegF] were pretty dead set on making non-existent made up orders of dress and non-existent made up pace stick drill movements the "camp standard"). CSMs however wore sword belts (never used swords on parade since probably the '90s, I think the reason for wearing them was of 2 things: bling and "stand out factor" and the fact that the award for Top CSM is the 8th Recce Regt Sword of Honour Award).

Several things wrong with all of it, but any attempts to make rightful changes were swiftly shot down. Oh well, I would just smile and nod afterwards.

Our berets, if you look here: http://armycadethistory.com/Vernon%20photo%20gallery/VACSTC_2009_Daily/CMWO%20Geoffrey%20Ravenor%20Sword%20of%20Honour__sm.jpg, as a CSM the cap badge is simply the RCAC crest and banner and the reason was that everyone who was on course or Staff for the summer belonged not to 12 Svc Bn or a Signals squadron etc... they were members of Vernon. 2010 however, the berets and badges were on back order so the 5 of us CSMs ended up going a summer wearing our own unit identifiers (which I personally was indifferent about - not happy nor disappointed - I got to flaunt my Sigs cap badge, yet the colours in the beret and badge faded soooooo much from the sun).

The only exception was that cadets (Staff only) from Highland units were allowed to wear their highland dress... even on the grad parades of the course cadets (which I disagree with because it drew attention away from the course cadets graduating and focused it on the Staff Cadets and their fancy accouterments and highland dress).

The beret is only practical for when you're on parade or at the unit (or a Camp C/CSM when basically your job is to walk around and look good  ;D )

And you should also note: Sea and Air cadets aren't issued a beret like Army cadets are, they only get it IF there's supply, and if their training permits. Most Air and Sea cadets go their whole 7 year cadet career with just their traditional headdress and the only time they ever get to touch/see a beret is when with their Army counterparts - and it should remain that way. You want a beret... join the PRes or RegF.


----------



## RememberanceDay (19 Jul 2011)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> Maybe they should bring back the Pith Helmets for cadet head dress at Camp?



Uhhh.... No.... Too heavy, too hot. Not exactly breathable...


----------



## Pryce (28 Jul 2012)

I wish I could wear a tilly while i'm staffing. Consider yourselfs lucky. My buddy at camp wore a Blue beret in DU's with no problems. Relly the beret has no use at camp.


----------

